# Touche EURO!!!!



## kendra58 (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J 'aimerais savoir comment faire pour afficher l'euro en me servant du clavier car J'arrive seulement à afficher le dollar et l'astérisque, mais pas l'euro et je souhaiterai éviter d'aller dans caractères spéciaux etc...

Qq'un pourrait m'aider svp?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2009)

alt+$

Sinon, un truc sympa à connaître et utiliser pour trouver les touches un peu spéciales : le visualiseur de clavier.

Préférences Système>International>Menu Saisie

Cocher la case "Visualiseur de clavier" et ainsi on le retrouve dans la barre de menu (le petit drapeau).


----------

